# What latex do people use for props?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've noticed a lot of folks use liquid latex (?) on lots of prop projects (corpsifying Buckies or Bluckies, etc.). What type do you recommend, and where can I get some?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I started using the Woodland Scenics Latex Rubber because it was cheaper than most I had seen and is easily found online or at most hobby shops. I've used it quite a lot this year and it works just like the more expensive "FX" stuff I used to have. Here's a web site not where I got it just the first one I found with an image:
http://h1070250.hobbyshopnow.com/products/description.asp?prod=WOOC1204


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

When I started I just used the mold builder stuff from michael's because I wasn't sure I'd be any good at using it...turns out it was pretty easy.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I use silicone rubber caulking (the clear stuff, and make sure it's not the crappy quality and acutally says "silicone rubber" on the tube).

It makes the corpsed things water proof, as a bonus! (I have a slight latex allergy, so I try to stay away from it).


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I've used the gallons of 874 latex from Cementex for corpsing and latex work. I just recently got a gallon of latex from Bodybagging and love it. I have also used the Michael's Latex but they only come in tiny bottles and it's a bit expensive unless you have a coupon and are only needing it for small projects.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I picked up some Mold Builder Liquid latex from Michaels (used a 50% off coupon) for my first try. If things work for me then I may try the larger sized options on later projects.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Not meaning to sound dumb but why do you need to use latex on the fake skeletons. I understand using latex paint on foam things like tombstones but why on the buckys? I am curious mainly because i am planning to build some props using bucky's this year and i am a complete green horn to this.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

bignick said:


> Not meaning to sound dumb but why do you need to use latex on the fake skeletons. I understand using latex paint on foam things like tombstones but why on the buckys? I am curious mainly because i am planning to build some props using bucky's this year and i am a complete green horn to this.


Latex, at least by me and I'm sure others, is used to create a "skin" or what's left of it when you corpse a prop or make body parts or whatever you can think of! I use it a lot to make hands and to enhance skulls. Here's an example of what you can do with it, this isn't mine I just like this technique:
http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I buy my latex by the 55gallon drum from screamline studios.

http://www.screamlinestudios.com/Products.aspx

Really great stuff. Everything that Evilusions produces is made with it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Rob over at www.bodybagging.com has it available as well.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Besides online stores where else can i find liquid latex. I tried doing a search at home depot and got nothing. 

I need to corpse up a few buckys and i here liquid latex dries much faster than carpet latex. Any ideas as to where i can find this stuff locally? I went t o the Michaels by me and asked them if they had liquid latex and they had no idea what i was talking about.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Most craft stores will have small bottles of liquid latex, but if you need more than 1 or 2, you'll end up paying more than ordering and paying for shipping.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

SO do you think that a gallon is more than enough to do three buckys?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I have done more than 3 buckys with a gallon before. I have also done 1 gallon on 1 bucky. All depends on how corpsed you want it. If your using paper towels and latex 3 shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I am using the Skull and bones technique which is just panty hose and liquid latex.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

gadget-evilusions said:


> I buy my latex by the 55gallon drum from screamline studios.
> 
> http://www.screamlinestudios.com/Products.aspx
> 
> Really great stuff. Everything that Evilusions produces is made with it.


I am going with this stuff for my bucky's i am not sure if Steve is the owner but i was emailing him questions about his "SLUSH" and he was very helpful.


----------

